

Joel Spolsky admits he was being over-cautious all along - andygeers
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081101/how-hard-could-it-be-the-unproven-path.html

======
13ren
It's about stackoverflow. I just tried it.

Search was broken (gave a LOLCAT "WAIT I'll fix it")

But typing a question title has a really cool web2/ajax auto-search facility,
as in the article: <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/ask>

~~~
ScottWhigham
And it was just down: <http://i37.tinypic.com/21drlsg.jpg>

